# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiovaunuhavaintoja 29.8.2005 - 28.2.2006

## Rattivaunu

Hki 29.8.
h6 / 201 ja 213 (molemmat ruuhkiksissa)

----------


## typhoon

> Hki 29.8.
> h6 / 201 ja 213 (molemmat ruuhkiksissa)


Viiden aikaan iltapäivällä oli Hakaniemestä keskustan suuntaan tusinan verran vaunuja jonossa, kun joku korkealattiainen nivelvaunu oli jostain syystä jumiutunut hieman ennen Liisankadulle kääntyvää vaihdetta.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Viiden aikaan iltapäivällä oli Hakaniemestä keskustan suuntaan tusinan verran vaunuja jonossa, kun joku korkealattiainen nivelvaunu oli jostain syystä jumiutunut hieman ennen Liisankadulle kääntyvää vaihdetta.


6/91 oli hyytynyt ja lopulta takana ollut 1A/45 tuuppasi sen vararikolle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

h1A / 8
h6 / 151

Ajankohta 30.8. aamuruuhka...   :Wink:

----------


## Jusa

> Hki 29.8.
> h6 / 201 ja 213 (molemmat ruuhkiksissa)


Mitä yllä oleva lyhennelmä tarkoittaa:

Linja 6 / Vaunut 201 ja 213.

Ei vaan tule mieleen mitä ovat tuon numeroiset vaunut !
Ei kai ainakaan linjaliikenteessä.

----------


## JPG

> Mitä [...] lyhennelmä tarkoittaa:
> Linja 6 / Vaunut 201 ja 213.


Juurikin tuota. Vaunut numeroilla 201-240 ovat Variotrameja, eli matalalattiavaunuja.

----------


## Rattivaunu

31.8.2005
h1A / 8
(Siis HKL 8 linjalla 1A.)

----------


## Skurubisin

Kuin kävin hakemassa perhettä ruotsinlaivalta, näin 1A:lla Varion. Muistaakseni vaunun numero oli 227, mutta olen vaan 95% varma. Päivä oli 25.08.2005 aamuruuhkassa.

Terveisin: Skurubisin

----------


## heka

Eilen meni HKL 201 1A:lla Snellmaninkatua käpylään n. klo 16.30.

----------


## Jusa

Täytyy ihan rehellisesti myöntää, että minulle tapahtui lapsuus kysymykselläni. Mutta tietääkö kukaan minkä numeroiset Variot on hyväksytty vastaanotetuksi. vai onko niin, että ne ovat ne jotka nyt ovat liikenteessä. 17 kpl ilmeisesti vielä odottaa hyväksymistä tämän päivän uutisen mukaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Missä oli tuollainen uutinen? Ei kai ainakaan HS:ssä.

----------


## Jusa

> Missä oli tuollainen uutinen? Ei kai ainakaan HS:ssä.


Hesarin verkkoliitteessä La 3.9. Varmaan sunnuntain hesarissa on enemmän.

----------


## JE

Verkkoliite siis antaa ymmärtää, että 17 vaunua on seisokissa odottamassa uutta tulemistaan "perusteellisten korjausten" jälkeen, mitä se sitten tarkoittaakaan. Se on siis tilanne tällä hetkellä - mutta ei toki valitettavasti tarkoita että lopuilla 23 vaunulla asiat olisivat lopullisesti kunnossa.

----------


## Compact

Voi varmaankin sanoa, että Helsingissä 39:llä Variolla ei ole vielä asiat lopullisesti kunnossa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Voi varmaankin sanoa, että Helsingissä 39:llä Variolla ei ole vielä asiat lopullisesti kunnossa.


Totta. Miten mahtaa olla sillä yhdellä, onko silläkään vielä ihan kunnossa?

----------


## Albert

Arabia 9.9. noin 15.00-15.45:
h6 / 84, 201, 216, 42, 213 , 43, 214, 86.
Ei tässä kaikki vuorot. Mutta ihmeen monta variota. 
Nrv:t olivat toki haalistuneimmasta päästä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Arabia 9.9. noin 15.00-15.45:
> h6 / 84, 201, 216, 42, 213 , 43, 214, 86.
> Ei tässä kaikki vuorot. Mutta ihmeen monta variota. 
> Nrv:t olivat toki haalistuneimmasta päästä.


h6:lla kuuluu olla 7 vakkaria ja 4 ruuhkaa. Tuosta puuttuu useita. Kentältä kuulin, että ainakin vuorossa 151 pitäisi olla Manne 151.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Kentältä kuulin, että ainakin vuorossa 151 pitäisi olla Manne 151.


Olihan se. Ajeli vaunun 84 edellä.

----------


## Albert

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Albert
> 
> Arabia 9.9. noin 15.00-15.45:
> h6 / 84, 201, 216, 42, 213 , 43, 214, 86.
> Ei tässä kaikki vuorot. Mutta ihmeen monta variota. 
> Nrv:t olivat toki haalistuneimmasta päästä.
> 
> 
> h6:lla kuuluu olla 7 vakkaria ja 4 ruuhkaa. Tuosta puuttuu useita. Kentältä kuulin, että ainakin vuorossa 151 pitäisi olla Manne 151.


Kuten kirjoitettu: *Ei tässä kaikki vuorot*.
Havainnot ovat vuoroista 51, 52, 152, 53, 54, 154, 55 ja 156.
Havaintojen ulkopuolelle jäivät vuorot 56, 57 ja 151.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kokonaiskuvan kannalta varmaan olisi ollut selkeää ilmoittaa heti, montako vaunua monesta on nähty. Aika iso osa käyttäjäkunnastamme kun ei taida osata noita lukuja ulkoa....   :Wink:   No nyt sen luvun paljasti toinen käyttäjä.   :Smile:

----------


## Albert

> Kokonaiskuvan kannalta varmaan olisi ollut selkeää ilmoittaa heti, montako vaunua monesta on nähty. Aika iso osa käyttäjäkunnastamme kun ei taida osata noita lukuja ulkoa....    No nyt sen luvun paljasti toinen käyttäjä.


Minulla on kuitenkin vakaa käsitys, että käyttäjäkunta ymmärtää suomenkieltä.
Jos siis lukee, että *Ei tässä kaikki vuorot*, niin normaali lukija ymmärtää, että listauksessa eivät ole linjan kaikki vuorot. :o 
Onhan se vähän huonoa kieltä. Mutta harva meistä lienee käyttää täydellistä kieltä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Rattivaunu
> 
> Kokonaiskuvan kannalta varmaan olisi ollut selkeää ilmoittaa heti, montako vaunua monesta on nähty. Aika iso osa käyttäjäkunnastamme kun ei taida osata noita lukuja ulkoa....    No nyt sen luvun paljasti toinen käyttäjä.  
> 
> 
> Minulla on kuitenkin vakaa käsitys, että käyttäjäkunta ymmärtää suomenkieltä.
> Jos siis lukee, että *Ei tässä kaikki vuorot*, niin normaali lukija ymmärtää, että listauksessa eivät ole linjan kaikki vuorot. :o 
> Onhan se vähän huonoa kieltä. Mutta harva meistä lienee käyttää täydellistä kieltä.


Olet ihan oikeassa.
Väärinkäsitys alkujaan syntyi siitä, että luin sanan *ei* sanana "eli". Pikkasen eri sisällön sai sisäistämäni sanoma.
Mutta nyt tuli tämän sekaannuksen lisukkeena esille vuorojen kokonaismääräkin. 
Omat havaintoni alkusyksyltä ovat suunnilleen sellaiset, että arkisin Varioita tuolla linjalla on pääasiassa ruuhkavuoroissa, viikonloppuna myös vakkareissa (jolloin ruuhkia ei toki ole edes kulussa).
Manneja on toistaiseksi näkynyt yksi kerrallaan tietyissä ruuhkissa. Sekin kannattaa muistaa, että illalla ruuhkan loppuessa sisälle ajaakin jokunen vakkari ja sitten pian yksi kerrallaan muitakin vuoroja. Jokunen ruuhkis muistaakseni on ulkona noin puoleenyöhön saakka.

----------


## Compact

Kirjoittakaapas te tietäväiset tänne ajantasainen linjakohtainen vuoroluettelo ja karkeat ulkonaoloajat. Tuossahan tuli jo kuutosesta jotain tietoa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kirjoittakaapas te tietäväiset tänne ajantasainen linjakohtainen vuoroluettelo ja karkeat ulkonaoloajat. Tuossahan tuli jo kuutosesta jotain tietoa.


Aiheesta tietenkin voisi tehdä oman ketjunsa. On kuitenkin muistettava, että jo esim. linjalla 4 on iltapäivällä peräti 16 vuoroa ulkona ja aamulla ruuhkassa saattaa olla vielä erinumeroisia ruuhkiksia verrattuna iltapäivään. Lista ei siis synny ihan sormia napsauttamalla.

----------


## Albert

13.09 aamupäivä:
Koulu(tus)vaunu / 8.
Eikös jo pari vuotta sitten uutisoitu, että uudet rv-kuljettajat eivät enää saa koulutusta tähän vaunutyyppiin. 
Vai kerrataanko "vanhojen" kuljettajien taitoja?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Olen käsittänyt niin, että uudetkin kuljettajat saavat Laihialais-koulutuksen.

----------


## moxu

Tiistaina 13.9.klo 17.30 Kuusitien kääntölenkissä kaksi Kekkosen kostoa: 74 (tai saattoi olla joku muukin) kympillä ja 107 nelosella (tai päinvastoin). Numerot jäivät kirjoittamatta muistiin, kun oli palattava keittiön ikkunasta hillitsemään perunakattilaa...
Samaan aikaan kympillä oli lisäksi näköetäisyydellä kaksi saksanseisojaa menossa PH:n suuntaan, joten niiden välissä ajaneen vaunun kääntäminen oli varmasti järkevä ratkaisu.

----------


## JE

Vaunu kympillä oli 78, ei 74. Tunnistaa matalalattiavaunuille tyypillisestä Schunk-virroittimesta, joka on vain vaunuissa 78, 87 ja 92. Vaunu 78 otti poikkeuksellisesti matkustajia Kuusitiellä silmukan paluuraiteella, eli ihmiset joutuivat loikkimaan kyytiin ajokaistan vieressä penkalta.

----------


## Albert

03.10.2005 iltaruuhkan alku:
h6/ 56 v56, 151 v151, 225 v154

----------


## Compact

Manne HKL 154 koeajolla 27.10.2005.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

26.10. iltaruuhkassa näkyi 1A/8. oujeekuna!

----------


## 339-DF

Manne 154 oli koeajossa Aleksilla myös 28.10.2005. Kultainen teippaus oli suht koht tyylikkään näköinen ainakin verrattuna synkkään 153:een, jonka näkyvyys syystalven räntäilloissa on vähintäänkin kyseenalainen.

----------


## Pera

Helsinki 1.11

h6: Manne 154 iltaruuhkassa

----------


## Compact

Nyt siis ovat kaikki mannet olleet ajossa.
Tulisipa sellainen aika kun ne kaikki olisivat yhtäaikaa linjalla!

----------


## Antero Alku

Linjalla 1A oli tänään siirrytty kaksinajoon (kuva ja toinen kuva). Vaunuina olivat 39 ja 66. Multippeliajolaitteiden puuttumisen vuoksi molemmissa vaunuissa oli kuljettajat. Kyse taisi kumminkin olla vasta koeajosta, sillä yrityksistä huolimatta en päässyt mukaan kyytiin, vaikka kumpikin vaunu oli asiallisesti kilvitetty linjalle 1A.

Havainto on klo 15:55 Etelärannasta.

Antero

----------


## JE

> Linjalla 1A oli tänään siirrytty kaksinajoon (kuva ja toinen kuva). Vaunuina olivat 39 ja 66. Multippeliajolaitteiden puuttumisen vuoksi molemmissa vaunuissa oli kuljettajat.


Taitaa olla vähän väärä linja multippeliajolle :? Kyllähän noita hajonneen vaunun pukkauksia sattuu harvase päivä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Taitaa olla vähän väärä linja multippeliajolle :? Kyllähän noita hajonneen vaunun pukkauksia sattuu harvase päivä.


Tässä olikin poikkeuksellisen hauskaa se, että molemmat ajoivat virroitin ylhäällä ja niin sisä kuin ulkovalotkin olivat päällä ja linjatunnus käytössä. Ainoa viite ongelmasta oli etummaisen vaunun varoitusvilkutus. Pysäkillä kyllä riitti ihmettelijöitä sille, miksi ovet eivät auenneet.

Antero

----------


## JE

Itse näin kerran kympillä aivan vastaavan tapauksen. Silloin jopa ilman mitään varoitusvilkkuja. Jos olisi napannut kuvan, olisi mennyt ulkomaiselle asioita tuntemattomalle harrastajalle aivan täydestä.

----------


## Pera

Helsinki 3.11 

h6: HKL 152 ja 153 iltaruuhkassa

----------


## Antero Alku

2 mannea tänään 6:n aamuliikenteessä, oranssi (151) ja ruskea (en nähnyt numeroa vaunun tullessa vastaan). 151 ajoi Koskelaan noin 9:05, jossa sisällä samalla raiteella tässä järjestyksessä: musta manne, 150 ja punainen manne (152?). Mannenumerot eivät näy sivulle, joten en osaa sanoa numeroita.

Tulipa kiintoisa kalustovertailu, sillä menosuuntaan matkustin Variolla 237 ja paluu siis 151:llä. Vario piti kovaa meteliä heittelehti sivusuunnassa (säälin kuljettajan ristiselkää) ottaessaan mutkat karkeasti nykien. Kiihtyvyys on pehmeä - suoralla radalla. Mannen mekaaninen tehonsäätö aiheuttaa pientä nykimistä kiihdytyksessä, mutta kulku on pehmeätä, väliin jopa turhankin keinuvaa. Kääntyvä teli ottaa kaarteet hyvin ja vaimentaa vaihde- ja risteysmelua.

Antero

----------


## Pera

16.11

HKL 14 koulutusajossa. Vaunusta oli poistettu Reebok mainosteippaus

----------


## JE

Kiintoisaa, että 14 liikkuu yhä. Mahtaako vaunu olla linjaliikennekelpoinen?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kiintoisaa, että 14 liikkuu yhä. Mahtaako vaunu olla linjaliikennekelpoinen?


On se ollut viime viikkoina koulutusajossa. Ilmajarrulle (rumpujarrulle) pitää tehdä jotain, ennenkuin sitä ihan linjalle voi päästää. Todellinen (matkustaja)kuorma kuitenkin edellyttää kunnolla pitävää ilmajarrua.

----------


## JE

Entä vaunu 13? Oliko siinäkin ongelmat ilmajarrussa? Mietin vain, että vaunuhan periaatteessa käsittääkseni liikkuu, mutta linjalle sitä ei kai ole enää päästetty.

----------


## JE

18.11.2005, eli ykkösen juhlapäivänä, ei vaunua 12 näkynyt vakiovuoroissa eikä ainakaan ensimmäisissä ruuhkavuoroissa liioin. Sen sijaan HKL 8 oli liikenteessä, aamupäivällä koulutusajossa, iltaruuhkassa ykkösellä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 18.11.2005, eli ykkösen juhlapäivänä, ei vaunua 12 näkynyt vakiovuoroissa eikä ainakaan ensimmäisissä ruuhkavuoroissa liioin. Sen sijaan HKL 8 oli liikenteessä, aamupäivällä koulutusajossa, iltaruuhkassa ykkösellä.


12 oli päivällä ylimääräisessä vuorossa ykkösellä. Ks. kuvani toisessa ketjussa.
8 oli myös aamulla ruuhkassa 1A:lla.

----------


## JE

Kiitos. Selvyydeksi vielä, että havaintoni vaunusta 8 koulutusajossa tein kello 11.10.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Entä vaunu 13? Oliko siinäkin ongelmat ilmajarrussa? Mietin vain, että vaunuhan periaatteessa käsittääkseni liikkuu, mutta linjalle sitä ei kai ole enää päästetty.


13 seisoo Koskelassa samoilla raiteilla, joilla on mm. 320, hallin pohjoisella reunalla. Vikalappua en muista, mutta jotain siellä oli auki sisällä, joten ei se ihan kunnossa ollut.

Lähellä oleva numero 11 seisoo koskelassa myös. Vaunu seisoo ison hallin Lahdentien puoleisen raiteen pätkässä, siinä, jonne on vaihde ja ajolanka. Ohjaamossa on lappu, jossa mainitaan invertterivika sekä henkilön nimi, joka päättää, mitä vaunun kanssa tehdään.

Valitettavasti lienee niin, ettei Pitäjänmäen ex-Strömbergin kiinnostus tähän vaunuun enää ole juuri minkään arvoinen. Ja kuitenkin siellä ovat ainoat korjaustaitoiset, protosta kun on kyse.

Vaunuhan teki tehtävänsä ja osoitti, että momenttiin perustuva ratamoottorin tehonsäätö on oiva juttu, ja se haluttiin uusiin vaunuihin. Mutta Pitäjänmäen momenttiohjaus ei Varioihin kelvannut, vaan siihen se keksittiin uudelleen Saksassa. Ja pitkään viriteltiin. Olen kuullut huhun, että 13:n protosäädin on kuitenkin yhä parempi kuin Varioissa oleva saksalaisversio.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

Noista vikalapuista sen verran, että ne ovat liikennelaitoksen sisäisiä tiedotteita. Minun ei ainakaan tulisi mieleeni käydä läpi julkisuudessa sellaisten tiedotteiden sisältöä. Isänpäivänä yleisö päästettiin Koskelan halliin sisälle katselemaan kalustoa ja silloin toki vierailijat pystyivät näkemään kaiken sen, mitä säilytyshallissa oli vikalappuineen kaikkineen.

----------


## Antero Alku

HKL on meidän kaupunkilaisten omistama liikelaitos, joka on noudattanut avointa politiikkaa. Kuten isänpäivän tapahtuma Koskelan varikolla. Tuskinpa kenellekään on haittaa siitä, että joku näkee vanhojen vaunujen vikalappuja. Jos olisi, ne olisi varmasti kerätty pois tai pantu vaunut kiinni. Kiusallisempaa jonkun kannalta olisi voinut olla vaikka se, että hallissa oli laskettavissa osin purettujen tai muuten vain seisovien Varioiden määrä. Niitä on vaikea piilottaa.

HKL on asioistaan vastuussa lautakunnan ja valtuuston kautta kaikille kaupunkilaisille. Tällaisessa hallinnossa ei synny salailun ja peittelyn tarpeita, kuten näyttää syntyvän esim. valtion omistamissa yrityksissä, joiden toiminta ei ole omistajan kontrollissa.

Antero

----------


## JE

HKL on kieltämättä toiminnassaan osoittanut täysin esimerkillistä avoimuutta ja vastuunottoa. Vario-vaunujen ongelmia puolestaan en pitäisi vähäisimmässäkään määrin kiusallisina mainitun laitoksen kannalta. Ainoa, jolle asia todella on kiusallinen, on vaunujen valmistaja Bombardier, jonka niskaan takuut kaatuvat.

----------


## rvk1249

24.11. torstaina oli manne 154 iltaruuhkassa linjalla 1/1A vuorossa 106.
Samaan aikaan olivat vaunut 151 ja 152 linjalla 6 ruuhkissa 151 ja 154 vastaavasti.
Satuin matkustamaan bussilla Hakaniemen ohi hieman ennen kello neljää, jolloin molemmat kutosen mannet olivat Hakaniemen pysäkillä ja vaunu 154 oli 1A:lla myös Hakaniemessä menossa Perämieheen. Kamera olisi ollut kiva...

P.S. vuorossa 106 voi olla myös muulloinkin manneja, näin lähitulevaisuudessa ainakin  :Wink: 

rvk1249

----------


## JE

1A:lla oli myös yksi Vario, mahdollisesti 206. Kohtasi 154:n vain hetki ennen tämän tuloa Hakaniemeen kello neljän aikoihin.

Lisäksi päivän aikana havaittu kolme eri nivelvaunua koulutusajossa, ml. 33 ja 52.

----------


## SD202

> Samaan aikaan olivat vaunut 151 ja 152 linjalla 6 ruuhkissa 151 ja 154 vastaavasti.


Taitavat olla melko lailla vakiosijoituksia. Olen ainakin parina päivänä nähnyt kyseiset vaunut juuri noissa vuoroissa. Sen sijaan perinteisten "Saranoiden" eli vaunujen 31-112 sijoitukset tuntuvat elävän koko ajan.

----------


## Pera

Helsinki 26.11

6: HKL 154 Manne lauantailiikenteessä  :Shocked:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Helsinki 26.11
> 
> 6: HKL 154 Manne lauantailiikenteessä


Käsittääkseni pariin linjan 6 vakiovuoroon on jatkossakin tarkoitus sijoittaa Mannheim-vaunu.

----------


## rvk1249

Se lauantain 26.11. manne kutosella oli koulutukseen kuuluvaa linja-ajoa vuorovaunujen välissä pari kierrosta.

rvk1249

----------


## Jusa

Varmaan Mannet teippauttanut yhtiö vaatii myös mainosvaunujen näkyvyyttä liikenteessä.
Ei ne hallissa ollessaan herätä mainoshuomiota.
Toisaalta olettaisi, että mainosratikoita pyöritettäisiin myöskin muualla kuin Koskelan hallin Hämeentien linjoilla. 
Mukava niitä olisi myös nähdä ja ajella myöskin Aleksin ja Mannerheimintien linjoilla.

----------


## heka

Näin tänään kolme Variota 1A:n iltaruuhkassa (206, 229, kolmannen numeroa en nähnyt).

----------


## JE

Varioita oli 1A:lla peräti neljässä vuorossa. Lisäksi linjalla oli yksi Manne (152) ja neljä Valmet-niveltä. Linjalla 6 oli ainakin kaksi Mannea, 151 ja 154.

----------


## aki

13.12

linjalla 1A oli iltaruuhkassa ajossa vaunu 12

----------


## 339-DF

Kuinka säännöllisesti 12 on ollut liikenteessä? Senhän piti tiedotteiden mukaan olla vuoden verran ajossa ykkösellä. Näkeekö sitä siellä päivittäin vai vain satunnaisesti?

Arvatenkin 12:a ei ole vakiovuoroissa näkynyt?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kuinka säännöllisesti 12 on ollut liikenteessä? Senhän piti tiedotteiden mukaan olla vuoden verran ajossa ykkösellä. Näkeekö sitä siellä päivittäin vai vain satunnaisesti?
> 
> Arvatenkin 12:a ei ole vakiovuoroissa näkynyt?


Sanoisin, että tähän saakka #12 on esiintynyt silloin tällöin 1A:n jossain ruuhkassa joko aamulla tai iltapäivällä. Mielestäni #12 on viihtynyt pajan puolella vielä melko paljon erilaisissa säädöissä. Eiköhän siitä ala hiljalleen tulla lopullisesti valmista tavaraa, niin sitten sitä nähtäneen linjalla enemmän. Niin ja onhan se välillä ollut opetusajossakin.

----------


## kuukanko

19.12.

153 oli kutosella keskipäivällä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 19.12.
> 
> 153 oli kutosella keskipäivällä.


Tämä saattoi olla ensimmäinen kerta, kun Mannheim-vaunu on liikkunut vuorovaununa (vakio-) Helsingissä. Ruuhkiksissa niitä on ollut elokuusta alkaen ja jossain määrin ylimääräisinä vuoroina koulutusajossa, jopa lauantainakin.

----------


## rvk1249

> Alunperin kirjoittanut kuukanko
> 
> 19.12.
> 
> 153 oli kutosella keskipäivällä.
> 
> 
> Tämä saattoi olla ensimmäinen kerta, kun Mannheim-vaunu on liikkunut vuorovaununa (vakio-) Helsingissä. Ruuhkiksissa niitä on ollut elokuusta alkaen ja jossain määrin ylimääräisinä vuoroina koulutusajossa, jopa lauantainakin.


Jep. Ensimmäistä kertaa ei-ruuhkassa. Vuoro oli 56.

rvk1249

----------


## Compact

HKL arvostaa ratikkaharrastajia ja järjestää lyhyen valoisan päivän keskitunneillekin mielenkiintoista nähtävää.

Ei vain pilkkopimeään aamuruuhkaan ja hämärtyvään iltaruuhkaan. 

Kiitoksia!

----------


## Compact

Torstaina 22.12. näytti olevan ykkösellä keppikaria nro 8. Vaunua 12 on jostain syystä pihdattu. Sen soisi jo aloittavan luvatun yhden vuoden keskeytymättömän ajourakkansa. Eikä haittaisi, vaikka tuo kasikin siellä K-linjalla pyörisi tuon lisäksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Olikos varmasti kokopäivävuorossa? Nimittäin päivää paria aikaisemmin kuulin vastaavan havainnon vaunusta #12 ja havainto osoittautui osaksi väärinkäsitykseksi. #12 olikin ykkösellä koulutusmielessä ylimääräisenä vuorona...   :Smile:  - ja siis vain muutaman kierroksen ajan enintään.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kuulin, että vaunulla 8 oli eilen koulutettu uusia kuljettajia ja he olivat tosiaan ajaneet "ylimääräisenä ykkösenä" (Y1) vuorovaunujen välissä keskellä päivää.
Tänään perjantaina oli bongaajan kannalta jälleen mielenkiintoinen päivä, ja erityisesti linjalla 1. Vuorossa 2 on iltapäivällä ainakin jonkin aikaa liikkunut Mannheim-vaunu 151. Ykkösen vakkareissa ei liene aikoihin (reiluun pariin vuoteen) liikkunut muita kuin Valmet-niveliä. Kasin ja kahdentoista vuoro voi olla hyvinkin lähellä, jos tuuria löytyy...   :Wink:

----------


## Jusa

Onk´s Luddee näkyny !
Ei ole pitkään aikaan kukaan havannoinut ?

Jussi

----------


## Rattivaunu

"Luddee" on näkynyt lyhyesti vain jonkun kerran koulutusajossa aivan viime viikkoina. Heinäkuussa Ludde ajoi ainakin yhden aamuruuhkan rupeaman todellisessa vuorossa. Kuva JNo-foto 14.7.2005

----------


## Rattivaunu

Aku Ankka -vaunuksi muutettu HKL #72 on tänään ollut linjalla 7A.

----------


## moxu

Tänään 2.1.2006 klo 13:n jälkeen oli ex-keskussotilassairaala Tilkan vaiheilla kalabaliikki, jossa oli osallisena ainakin yksi Kekkosen kosto ja kaksi Variota. Kympit käännettiin Kuusitien lenkistä ainakin kolmen seuranneen vaunun verran. 
Tietääkö joku tarkemmin, mitä tapahtui?

----------


## rvk1249

2.1.2006 vaunu 154 vuoron 156 iltaruuhkassa (lopettaa 23.54, eli on viimeinen kuutonen linjalla). Ei ole aimmin ollut manneja niin myöhään ajossa.

rvk1249

----------


## moxu

Eilen vallitsi 10:llä mukava tilanne, kun linjaa operoitiin melkein pelkästään kekkosmallistolla (mm.#77, #100 ja #102), vain saksanseisojat #216 ja joku muu rikkoivat harmonian. Tänään oli ikävä havaita aamukahvipöydästä neljän varion olevan linjalla samanaikaisesti (ikkunastani näkee Kuusitien pysäkin ja kääntölenkin sekä rata aina Tilkan pysäkille asti)...
Tänään on linjalla kuitenkin ainakin yksi persoonallinen kekkosen kosto, eli elektronisella näyttötaululla varusteltu #87.

----------


## Koala

> (ikkunastani näkee Kuusitien pysäkin ja kääntölenkin sekä rata aina Tilkan pysäkille asti)...


Asut siinä "mainostalossa?"   :Smile:  
Minulla asiat "kehnommin", kuulen nelosen menevän mutta ei näy   :Very Happy:

----------


## Rattivaunu

4.1.2006 linjan 1A aamuruuhkassa ovat olleet #8 ja #12.

----------


## Compact

Miksi vain aamuruuhkassa?

----------


## vko

> 4.1.2006 linjan 1A aamuruuhkassa ovat olleet #8 ja #12.





> Linja 1 Käpylään päin myöhässä. Syy: tekninen vika. Paikka: Snellmaninkatu. Alkaen: 09:45. Arvioitu kesto: 10:15 asti.


Tämä tekninen vikahan oli vaunussa 12, vaunu 63 työnsi sen Hakaniemen hallin kulmalle, jossa vaunut oli irroitettu toisistaan. Kurvissa piti sitten hieraista silmiä, kun vastaan tuli kaks sporaa rinnakkain. "Väärää" raidetta tuli hinausvaunu kahtatoista hakemaan.

----------


## aki

taitaa olla paljon pikkuvikoja tuossa entisöidyssä vaunussa 12 kun on niin paljon pois liikenteestä, mistä mahtaa johtua, sillä eikös vaunun tekniikka ole kokonaan uusittu?

----------


## Compact

> Kurvissa piti sitten hieraista silmiä, kun vastaan tuli kaks sporaa rinnakkain. "Väärää" raidetta tuli hinausvaunu kahtatoista hakemaan.


Olikos kamera kaulalla? Ihan "must" olisi ollut!

----------


## rvk1249

> vaunu 63 työnsi sen Hakaniemen hallin kulmalle, jossa vaunut oli irroitettu toisistaan.


Olisi työnnetty loppuun asti, mutta vaunujen välinen kytkentä ei pitänyt, vaan laukesi Hakaniemen hallin kulmilla, ja ylimääräiset välikappaleet ovat kortilla. 

rvk1249

----------


## vko

> Alunperin kirjoittanut vko
> 
> Kurvissa piti sitten hieraista silmiä, kun vastaan tuli kaks sporaa rinnakkain. "Väärää" raidetta tuli hinausvaunu kahtatoista hakemaan.
> 
> 
> Olikos kamera kaulalla? Ihan "must" olisi ollut!


Harvemminpa tuota jaksaa kameraa töissä raahata, tuolloinkin oli 14,5 metriä ohjastettavaa, joten vaikka olisi mukana ollut niin ei kuvaaminen ihan olisi luonnistunut.  :Smile: 

Jotta ei nyt ihan OT mene niin pistetään vaikkapa seuraava: noin klo 1245 kääntyi 3T Hakaniemen suunnasta Liisankadulle. Vaunun numero jäi havainnoimatta.  :Wink:

----------


## typhoon

> Jotta ei nyt ihan OT mene niin pistetään vaikkapa seuraava: noin klo 1245 kääntyi 3T Hakaniemen suunnasta Liisankadulle. Vaunun numero jäi havainnoimatta.


Tänään kuuden aikaan illalla tuossa kyseisessä risteyksessä korjailtiin ajolankaa niin, etteivät ratikat päässeet kääntymään Hakaniemen suunnasta Liisankadulle ja päinvastoin.

----------


## JE

Kyllä itse asiassa pääsivät. Huoltoauto oli kyllä paikalla, mutta se siirtyi ajoittain hetkeksi pois ja päästi vaunuja ohi. Ilmeisesti siis sittenkin hiukan pienemmän kokoluokan homma, olkoonkin että parin vaunun jonoja pääsi syntymään.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Alunperin kirjoittanut moxu
> 
> (ikkunastani näkee Kuusitien pysäkin ja kääntölenkin sekä rata aina Tilkan pysäkille asti)...
> 
> 
> Asut siinä "mainostalossa?"   
> Minulla asiat "kehnommin", kuulen nelosen menevän mutta ei näy


Teillä menee hyvin, mutta minun ohi ei mene enää ratikoita, kun 2 lopetettiin. 
Ohi menee enää vain bussilinjat 23, 53 ja 503.  Myös menee palvelulinja P 16. 
Mutta sitä tämä on kun asuu Toisen linjan tornitalossa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Lauantaina 7.1. iltapäivällä bongaillessani joukkoliikennettä etenkin Erottajan läheisyydessä en sattunut huomaamaan linjoilla 3B / 3T lainkaan Kaalimatoja. Sen sijaan linjalla 6 sellaisia näkyi ainakin 4 kpl eli vaunut 211, 219, 231 ja 232. Nelosella oli 10 Valmet-nivelen kaverina Mato HKL 201. Kympin madot olivat 209, 212, 213, 216, 217, 225, 227 ja 229. Kympillä oli myös Valmet HKL 103.

----------


## Jusa

> Nelosella oli 10 Valmet-nivelen kaverina Mato HKL 201. Kympin madot olivat 209, 212, 213, 216, 217, 225, 227 ja 229. Kympillä oli myös Valmet HKL 103.


Joskus tosiaan näkyy näitä erehdyksiä, että neloselle on vahingossa laitettu kympin mato.

Kerran satuin kuuntelemaan kuljettavaihdoksen yhteydessä uuden kuljettajan tokaisun:
_- Vai tälläinen vaunu, nämä vanhat sopivatkin paremmin neloselle._
Jäi vaivamaan, että millä tavalla sopii paremmin. Minulle kylläkin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Joskus tosiaan näkyy näitä erehdyksiä, että neloselle on vahingossa laitettu kympin mato.


Tämä taisi olla tarkoituksellinen sijoitus. Vaunussa #201 on matkustajalaskentalaitteet ja se sijoitetaan yleensä suunnitteluyksikön tilaamaan kohteeseen.

----------


## Jusa

Toisaalta jänniä nämä meidän tekemät havainnot esim:

_"kuutosen ratikkalinjalla peräti neljä(4) Variota"_

Ehkäpä negatiiviiset huomiot eivät kuulukaan kuvaan, mutta voisihan sen näinkin ilmaista:

_"yhtään mannea ei tänäänkään ollut nelosen linjalla!_

Toisaalta jos joskus niitä näkisinkin meillä päin niin varmaan putoaisin ikkunasta kadulle kamera kaulassa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Toisaalta jos joskus niitä ("Manneja") näkisinkin meillä päin niin varmaan putoaisin ikkunasta kadulle kamera kaulassa.


Olepas varovainen, sillä koulutusajolla Düwageja saattaa liikkua missä päin tahansa rataverkkoa. Tosin ei luultavasti nelosen kilvin.   :Wink:

----------


## Koala

> Tämä taisi olla tarkoituksellinen sijoitus. Vaunussa #201 on matkustajalaskentalaitteet ja se sijoitetaan yleensä suunnitteluyksikön tilaamaan kohteeseen.


Onko näitä laskureita muissa vaunuissa? Tänään 201:sen kyydissä kiinnitin huomiota siihen että normaalin "valokennoreiän" yläpuolella oli kaksi samannäköistä reikää vierekkäin, laskurin silmät lienevät niissä? (201 on btw yllättävän hiljainen Varioksi, no kyllä sekin vielä alkaa rytistä ja kolista...)

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onko näitä laskureita muissa vaunuissa?


Kyllä on, ainakin yhdessä Valmet-nivelessä.

----------


## Kotkalainen

Vaaleanpunainen "manne" 152 linjalla h1A.  Vuoro taisi olla 156.
Havainto tapahtui iltaruuhkassa.  Onko tietoa siitä oliko yhtään muuta "mannea" liikkeellä tänään 10.1.06? En itse nähnyt yhtään.

----------


## Kotkalainen

Tietääkö joku mitä tapahtui joskus lokakuun perjantaina, kun Töölönhallin kiskoilla oli varion keskimmäinen teli oli pudonnut kiskoilta.  :Question:  
En tiedä mitä oli tapahtunut, mutta näin kun sitä laitettiin takaisin kiskoille.

----------


## JE

> Vaaleanpunainen "manne" 152 linjalla h1A. Vuoro taisi olla 156.
> Havainto tapahtui iltaruuhkassa. Onko tietoa siitä oliko yhtään muuta "mannea" liikkeellä tänään 10.1.06? En itse nähnyt yhtään.


Vuoronumerokyltitykset nyt sanovat milloin mitäkin, eivätkä ollenkaan aina osoita oikein. Vuoro 156 kuuluu joka tapauksessa kutoselle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tietääkö joku mitä tapahtui joskus lokakuun perjantaina, kun Töölönhallin kiskoilla oli varion keskimmäinen teli oli pudonnut kiskoilta.


Nuo Variot tippuvat paljon useammin kiskoilta kuin nivelratikat. Valitettavasti. Mielenkiintoista nähdä, saako niitä koskaan nähdä Kampin tulevassa S-mutkassa.

----------


## JE

Voisi melkeinpä kysyä, missä Varioita ylipäätään nähdään vielä esimerkiksi vuonna 2010. Toivossa on hyvä elää, mutta valmistajan otteet eivät ole minua vakuuttaneet, eikä konstruktiokaan ihan ongelmaton ole.

----------


## moxu

Manne 153 oli tänään taas ajossa iltapäivällä 1A:lla. Hupaisa epätarkkuus tullut linjakilpien kirjoittajille: Kauppatori-Eira-Käpylä/Salutorget-Eira-Kottby...
No jaa, voihan sen matkan tietysti noinkin ajaa, vaikka tulisi nopeammaksi mennä torilta suoraan Käpylän suuntaan kulkevaan spåraan...

Klassikko 8:stakin on tehty havainto koulutusajossa Manskulla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

"Klassikko 12:sta" tehty havainto Aleksilla noin klo 13.15. Kyseessä oli koeajo.

----------


## heka

Eilen oli 12 ainakin iltaruuhkassa 1A:lla. Vaunu on todella hieno, mutta sisäkaton levyt halkeilevat ikävästi.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Eilen oli 12 ainakin iltaruuhkassa 1A:lla. Vaunu on todella hieno, mutta sisäkaton levyt halkeilevat ikävästi.


Vaunu 12 oli liikenteessä linjalla h1A ja myös "manne" 153 oli samalla linjalla.  Vaunu 12 on todellakin hieno ja matkatessa sillä oli mukava katsoa sisällä olevia kuvia.

----------


## TeHo

Vaaleansininen mainosvaunu ( Karia / Valmet) ylitti 14:45 Manskua Oopperalle päin.
Numero jäi havaitsematta   :Sad:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vaaleansininen mainosvaunu ( Karia / Valmet) ylitti 14:45 Manskua Oopperalle päin.
> Numero jäi havaitsematta


Se lienee #14. Ainakin #14 on tänään ollut liikenteessä mainosvaunun ominaisuudessa.

----------


## JE

Päivän havainnot:
16.40 - vaunu 8 koulutusajolle kilvitettynä matkalla Mäkelänkatua Käpylään
17.40 - vaunu 14 edelleen vähemmän viehättävissä mainosväreissä Kaivokadulla matkalla Mannerheimintien suuntaan
18.05 - Töölön halleilla numeroltaan tuntemattomaksi jäänyt Vario ilmeisesti Matkamessuihin liittyvänä tilausajovaununa (?)

Sen sijaan havaintomatkan varsinainen kohde, vaunu 12 jäi havainnoimatta. Haastatellun pysäkillä odottaneen mukaan "ykkösellä varmaan jäänyt vuoro välistä" - en tiedä oliko näin, tai syytä miksi näin voisi olla.

----------


## a__m

Maanantai-iltana 23.01.2006 vaunu 12 ajeli klo 19.40 aikoihin koulutusajossa Aleksilta Kauppatorin kautta kolmosen reittiä Kaivarin suuntaan.

----------


## TeHo

#109 tänään koeajolla 4:n reitillä Merikasarmintorilla.

----------


## JE

109 on näkynyt aiemminkin tällä viikolla ajossa, myös linjalla.

Tänään 25.1. linjalla 1 liikkui kalustoa melko kirjavasti - Vario-vaunu 232 oli vuorossa 103 ja Karia-vaunu 8 oli myös linjalla, todennäköisesti vuorossa 105. Vaunusta 12 ei havaintoa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tiistaina "lippavaunu" 109 oli Pikku Huopalahden suunnalla koeajolla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Vaunusta 12 ei havaintoa.


Ainakin päivällä 12 näkyi koulutusajossa.

----------


## JE

Joo, tuon juuri unohdinkin sanoa että havaintoni ovat yksinomaan iltaruuhkasta.

----------


## NS

Eilen keskiviikkona 25.1.2006 linjan 4 vuorossa 146 oli *Vario 230*. Kiinnitin huomiota vaunun outoon "rullausääneen", joka poikkesi selvästi muiden Varioiden kulkuäänestä. Vaunu ehkä myös tärisi vähemmän kuin muut Variot esim. Aleksilla Ritarihuoneen kohdalla, missä usein on hiekkaa kiskoilla autoliikenteestä johtuen.

Muistan että vaunussa NrII 96 kokeiltiin kymmenisen vuotta sitten erilaisia pyöriä, joiden perusteella kyseinen vaunu oli mahdollista tunnistaa pelkästä äänestä. Sama olisi pätenyt eilen Vario 230:n kohdalla. Onko jollain tietoa tai teoriaa poikkeuksellisen äänen aiheuttajasta?

----------


## Kotkalainen

Tänään 26.1 oli ilta ruuhakassa "manneista" ainakin h1A "manne"153 ja h6 "manne" 154.     :Very Happy:

----------


## Koala

Vaunu 8 nähty koulutusajossa n. klo 12:35 Munkkiniemessä.

----------


## NS

Variotram *231* oli raitiolinjalla *7A* (vuorossa 161?) perjantaina 27.1.2006 iltapäivällä. Kun matkustin sillä Pasilassa n. klo 16.50, radan viereiset lumi-/jääkasat raapivat kuuluvasti vaunun "helmoja". Milloinkohan seiskalla oli viimeksi matalalattiakalustoa?

----------


## JE

Muistaakseni seiskalla olisi joskus vuosituhannen vaihteen jälkeen kerran ajettu Variolla koulutusajoa ylimääräisenä vuorona.

----------


## Rattivaunu

On seiskalla (ja kasillakin) ollut jonkun yksittäisen kerran matalalattiavaunuja. Tämän iltapäivän sijoitus lienee johtunut siitä, että varikolla ei ollut antaa muunkaanlaista vaunua juuri siihen tilanteeseen. Parempi kai se on ajaa vääränlaisella vaunulla kuin olla kokonaan ajamatta. Livattomalla Laihialaisella hommasta ei myöskään olisi tullut oikein mitään.

----------


## moxu

> Parempi kai se on ajaa vääränlaisella vaunulla kuin olla kokonaan ajamatta.


Millä perusteella joku vaunu voi olla VÄÄRÄNLAINEN..? Eikö matkustajien kannalta olennaista ole, että spåra ylisummaan kulkee?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Millä perusteella joku vaunu voi olla VÄÄRÄNLAINEN..? Eikö matkustajien kannalta olennaista ole, että spåra ylisummaan kulkee?


Senpä takia siihen laitettiin "vääränlainen" vaunu, jotta matkustajat saataisiin kuljetettua perille. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi ollut jättää vuoro ajamatta, mikä olisi mielestäni ollut sangen huono valinta.
Sarjan 201 - 240 vaunu on siis "vääränlainen" teknisessä mielessä ottaen huomioon Pasilan läpi kulkevan raitiotien kunto. Matkustajan kannalta matala vaunu ei tietenkään ole vääränlainen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Matkustajan kannalta matala vaunu ei tietenkään ole vääränlainen.


Saako marista? Minä olen matkustaja ja vario todellakin on minulle vääränlainen   :Laughing:  

No, vakavasti ottaen matkustan ihan oikeasti mieluummin korkealla nivelellä. Vario on meluisa ja ahdas, ja varsinkin istumapaikat ovat ahtaudessaan epämukavia. Lisäksi korkeasta vaunusta on paremmat näköalat ja se on onnettomuustilanteessa turvallisempi. Ainoan poikkeuksen muodostivat taannoiset parinkymmenen asteen pakkkaset; silloin vario tuntui lämpimämmältä kuin korkea nivel, mikä kompensoi kaikki nuo muut haitat hyvin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Saako marista?


Totta kai saa, ja pitääkin. Jos kukaan ei väitä vastaan missään asiassa, niin laimeaksipa nämä keskustelut jäisivät.   :Wink:  
Jos ajattelen ihan vain omaa ratikkaharrastustani, niin ehkäpä "oikeanlaisimmat" vaunut löytyvät sarjoista 150 - 154 sekä 1 - 30. Mutta ihan suuren yleisön kannalta en ehkä tekisi luokitteluja "hörhö-näkökulmasta"   :Wink:  
Varmasti suuressakin yleisössä on heitä, jotka viihtyvät paremmin Valmet-nivelessä kuin Variotramissa. Makuja on monenlaisia ja hyvä niin. Myös kuljettajien näkemykset noista vaunuista työkaluina käyvät tietyiltä osin ristiin. Kaalimadossahan on itse kuljettajaergonomia toteutettu viimeisen päälle hyvin, mutta sitten voi olla muita asioita, joissa toivottaisiin kehityksen edistyvän vielä...
Seuraavassa vaiheessa kehitys edennee sellaista rataa, että koko sarja 201 - 240 lähtee Saksaan, missä ne peruskorjataan "lattiasta kattoon", mistä tämän päivän (29.1.2006) HS kirjoittaa sivulla A12. Näin ollen raitiovaunuhavaintoihin tullee mukaan jälleen Vario-vaunujen kuljetuksia lavetilla - ja runsaasti tuleekin. Valmista tullee vuoden 2007 loppuun mennessä.

----------


## Koala

31.01.2006 19:55 #56@Lasipalatsi koulutusajossa.

----------


## vko

227 ajeli 1.2. aamuruuhkassa 1A:lla, myöhemmin päivällä samainen vaunu oli koulutusajossa.

----------


## 339-DF

Ykkösellä (A:lla) oli myös vaunu 8 iltaruuhkassa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ykkösellä (A:lla) oli myös vaunu 8 iltaruuhkassa.


Aamulla #8:n lisäksi oli kuulemma myös #12. Täyskorjattu NrI #46 on linjalla 8 ja täyskorjattu lipallinen NrII #109 linjalla 7A.

----------


## LVi

> Aamulla #8:n lisäksi oli kuulemma [ykkösellä] myös #12.


Tietoa tukee havaintoni tältä aamulta Kustaa Vaasan tieltä. Ykköselle kilvitetty #12 palasi kohti Koskelaa noin klo 9.45.

----------


## SD202

Tänään oli iltaruuhkassa linjalla 1A melko kirjavaa kalustoa. Ajossa oli Keppi-Karia nro 8, NrI- sekä NrII -nivelvaunuja sekä kaksi matoa (231&236). Aku Ankaksi vastikään naamioitunut NrII nro 109 oli sekin ajossa linjalla 1A, mutta ei jaksanut ihan rupeamansa loppuun, sillä kyseinen vaunu ajettiin teknisten ongelmien vuoksi hallille jo klo 17.00 jälkeen.

----------


## Koala

Tuli poikkeusliikennetiedote että neloselta jää munkkiniemi ajamatta klo 22:40-00:40 Syy: Tekninen vika. Tietääkö joku miksi olen motissa...  :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

7.2.2006 aamuruuhkassa mm. Manne #152 linjalla 6. Pakkaslukema -14,5 celsiusastetta.

----------


## Jusa

> 7.2.2006 aamuruuhkassa mm. Manne #152 linjalla 6. Pakkaslukema -14,5 celsiusastetta.


Ulkona vai sisällä ?     :Wink:  
Kuinkahan kalliiksi tulisi vaihtaa ikkunat tupliksi ja lisätä lämmitystehoa.
Tietysti riippuu siitä, kuinka pitkäikäiseksi vaunut lasketaan.
Toisaalta näitä pakkaspäiviä ei loppujen lopuksi montaa ole vuodessa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ulkona vai sisällä ?


Kaisaniemen virallisessa mittauspisteessä kuitenkin.   :Wink:  Toivon mukaan vaunussa oltaisiin pysytty plussan puolella.




> Kuinkahan kalliiksi tulisi vaihtaa ikkunat tupliksi ja lisätä lämmitystehoa.


Lämmitystehojen lisääminen aloitettaneen kuljettajatiloista. Ainakin muistan kuulleeni juttua, että ohjaamoon harkittaisiin lisälämppärin asentamista lähitulevaisuudessa ihan.

----------


## Pera

> 7.2.2006 aamuruuhkassa mm. Manne #152 linjalla 6. Pakkaslukema -14,5 celsiusastetta.


Sama vaunu oli myös eilen linjalla 6. Pakkasta oli ulkona yli -20 celsiusastetta ja sisällä noin -2 celsiusastetta  :Laughing:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Vastikään täyskorjattu NrII #109 on linjalla 4 ilman kylkimainoksia. Kannattaa kuvata nopeasti, sillä mainokset voivat ilmestyä hyvinkin pian. Jos joku harrastaja ottaa vaunusta korkeatasoisen pystymallisen kuvan, kuva voidaan kelpuuttaa erään alan harrastuslehden (nro 1 / 2006) kansikuvaksi.   :Very Happy:

----------


## SD202

> Vastikään täyskorjattu NrII #109 on linjalla 4 ilman kylkimainoksia. Kannattaa kuvata nopeasti, sillä mainokset voivat ilmestyä hyvinkin pian. Jos joku harrastaja ottaa vaunusta korkeatasoisen pystymallisen kuvan, kuva voidaan kelpuuttaa erään alan harrastuslehden (nro 1 / 2006) kansikuvaksi.


Jaahas. Aku Ankkoja kierrätetään eri varikoiden välillä. Vielä viime viikolla NrII #109 ajeli linjaa 1(A) eli se oli Koskelan kalustoa ja nyt vaunu näyttääkin olevan Töölön varikon käytössä.

----------


## JE

Tänään ykkösen iltaruuhkassa seikkailivat molemmat linjakelpoiset laihialaiset, eli 8 ja 12.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jaahas. Aku Ankkoja kierrätetään eri varikoiden välillä. Vielä viime viikolla NrII #109 ajeli linjaa 1(A) eli se oli Koskelan kalustoa ja nyt vaunu näyttääkin olevan Töölön varikon käytössä.


Keskiviikkona #109 oli kympillä - siis Töölön linjalla.
Sähköisillä kilvillä varustettuja NrII:ia sijoitetaan Töölöön, koska 4 / 4T -linja vaatii muunlaisen kuin nauhakilven. Aivan satunnaisesti esim. linjalle 10 toki saattaa eksyä jokin NrI:kin, mutta se on aina kertaluontoista ja samalla tilapäistäkin. Lipalliset vaunu #72, #95 ja #109 on siis kaikki varustettu sähköisillä kilvillä. Koska tällaisella kilpilaitteistolla varustettuja kakkossarjan niveliä on nykyään jo yli Töölön tarpeen, saattaa niitä jossain määrin nähdä Koskelankin linjoilla 1(A), 3(B/T), 6, 7(A/B) ja 8. Vallilassa "säädettävänä" ollut vaunu sijoittuu herkästi ensin jollekin Koskelan linjalle. Toisaalta Töölössä pyöränhionnassa käynyt vaunu saattaa "livahtaa" toisinaan esim. kympille, olipa se sitten vaikkapa ykkössarjan nivel.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eilen keskiviikkona 25.1.2006 linjan 4 vuorossa 146 oli *Vario 230*. Kiinnitin huomiota vaunun outoon "rullausääneen", joka poikkesi selvästi muiden Varioiden kulkuäänestä. Onko jollain tietoa tai teoriaa poikkeuksellisen äänen aiheuttajasta?


Tänään menin tuolla #230:llä linjalla 10. Ääni on todella erikoinen, ei vain rullatessa vaan ihan koko ajan. Ääni on eräänlainen suhina tai kohina, jopa hieman ujeltavakin. Ristikoissa ja vaihteissa vaunu kyllä rytisee ja rämisee aivan sisartensa tavoin. Sitä vastoin tasaisella radalla meno on pehmeää ja miellyttävää.
Vaunussa on tiettävästi koepyörät.

----------


## JE

Itsekin olen kiinnittänyt aivan samaan huomiota. Ujellus kuuluu hyvin myös ulos, pitkänkin matkan päähän. Jotenkin rytinät tuntuvat vaihteissa kyllä vähäisemmiltä kuin muissa Varioissa... risteykset, etenkin Oopperan ristikko ovat kyllä ihan samaa luokkaa tälläkin.

----------


## Koala

Joku aika sitten 230 oli nelosessa, istuin telin vieressä sillä yhden istuttavalla paikalla ja voisin väittää että tuo ujellus kävi ihan korviin jossain kohtaa. Mutta toisaalta kyyti oli verraten hyvää, suoralla menee kuin pumpulin päällä.

----------


## Zimba

NrII 109 näkyi olleen 3B:llä tänään, havainnot Eläintarhasta klo 9:45 sekä 10:45. Kyljissä oli mainokset. NrII 72 puolestaan kolisteli 4T:llä Munkkiniemestä päin Allergiasairaalan kohdalla vähän ennen yhtätoista.

----------


## Koala

Tänään nelosella on ollut paljontuntuisesti Varioita, ainakin 201 ja 216

----------


## TeHo

> Tänään nelosella on ollut paljontuntuisesti Varioita, ainakin 201 ja 216


21:00 #96 hinaa Katajanokan Terminaalissa #201:ta, joka täysin black out + virroitin alhaalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

Noin 16:00 tuli 153 vastaan Kaivokadulla kohti Mannerheimitietä linjalla 6. Itse istuin linjalla 18. Mannen ikkunat olivat aivan kirkkaat. Mikonkadulla talon katolla olevat lämpömittari näytti 12 astetta pakkasta. Eipä siis pakkanen Mannen näkyvyyttä haittaa.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Noin 16:00 tuli 153 vastaan Kaivokadulla kohti Mannerheimitietä linjalla 6. Itse istuin linjalla 18. Mannen ikkunat olivat aivan kirkkaat. Mikonkadulla talon katolla olevat lämpömittari näytti 12 astetta pakkasta. Eipä siis pakkanen Mannen näkyvyyttä haittaa.


Mannet 152 ja 153 kohtasivat toisensa Hakaniemessä sattumalta eilen samaan aikaan, kun olin paikalla. Pakkasta oli varmaan Anteron mainitsema 12 astetta eikä ongelmia esiintynyt.
Klo 16 Mannet olivat olleet ulkona vain noin tunnin. Sitä ennen ne olivat olleet monta tuntia sisällä lähes huoneenlämmössä. Eivät ne ikkunat ihan noin äkkiä huurru. Jos Mannet olisivat olleet ulkona yhtäjaksoisesti aamun klo 5.25 tuohon klo 16 saakka, sisäilman kosteusprosentti olisikin ollut jostain syystä (esim. matkustajien hyvin märkien vaatteiden takia) jotain muuta ja niin edelleen, noin kylmällä säällä ikkunat luultavasti olisivat olleet ainakin osaksi huurussa. Kaiken kaikkiaan ikkunoiden huurtumiseen vaikuttaa hyvin moni asia ja varsinkin niiden yhteisvaikutus. Manneilla voi ihan hyvin ajaa ruuhkasarjoja pakkasillakin - ainakin noin -15 asteeseen asti. Tämänluontoiseen juttuun ei oikein voi sanoa mitään yleispätevää, rajat on vain jonnekin laitettava.

----------


## SD202

> Noin 16:00 tuli 153 vastaan Kaivokadulla kohti Mannerheimitietä linjalla 6. Itse istuin linjalla 18. Mannen ikkunat olivat aivan kirkkaat. Mikonkadulla talon katolla olevat lämpömittari näytti 12 astetta pakkasta. Eipä siis pakkanen Mannen näkyvyyttä haittaa.


Itse kävin ajelemassa eilen vaunulla 153 pätkät Hakaniemi-Erottaja ja Erottaja-Sörnäinen. Kyllä "Mannen" ikkunoissakin alkoi olla pientä huurun poikasta, mitä pitemmälle päätepysäkistä matka eteni. Ehkä aina päätepysäkeillä 153:n ikkunat aukenivat?

----------


## juhanahi

> Toisaalta Töölössä pyöränhionnassa käynyt vaunu saattaa "livahtaa" toisinaan esim. kympille, olipa se sitten vaikkapa ykkössarjan nivel.


Tänäänpä NrI #62 oli kympillä: http://www.saunalahti.fi/jhietar/nr1_10.jpg. Huomatkaa lommo ratikan etukulmassa ja kuvaajaa etusormella osoittava kuljettaja  :Smile:

----------


## moxu

Tänä aamuna klo 9 #92 veti jotain 6-alkuista Kekkosen kostoa Koskelasta Vallilan suuntaan. Tietääkö joku tarkemmin, mikä vaunu ja mikä vika?

----------

